# Seeking Players for New Campaign in Williamsburg, VA



## immortalco (Mar 1, 2013)

A group of us has started a new table-top Ars Magica campaign in Williamsburg, VA.  Set in Mythic Scotland, we are using 5th Edition rules.  The PCs are new magi at an established covenant set up as a watchpost for threats against the Order of Hermes.  These threats will be both new and ancient.  Players create wizards, companions, and/or grogs.  Check out our website at Obsidian Portal search for Quearentes in Extremis (Seekers on the Edge).   If you have not tried this flexible and rich magic system, you should come out and give it a go.  I can be contacted via pm or through this site.

I am also be happy to discuss the saga or game system if anyone wants to respond, whether they can play or not.


----------

